# Umbilical vs Ventral Repair



## RainyDaze (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm hoping someone could lead me in the right direction.  One of my docs performed a supraumbilical hernia repair, I was always told to code as a ventral hernia (i.e. 49560), however the hospital coder has coded this procedure as an umbilical hernia (49585).  I asked her about it and she emailed me a page from CPT Assistant stating that 49585 is typically at the umbilicus, but it may be above (supraumbilical) or below (infraumbilical).  I tried to find something in writing to back up what I had been told, but I cannot find anything in writing.  Does anyone know where I could find this information???

Thanks!


----------



## Stephanie Baxter (Jul 7, 2012)

Per Super Coder
Supraumbilical hernias are ventral or "abdominal wall hernias".

For a supraumbilical hernia, you would use the codes for Ventral hernia. 49560-49566 depending on the type of hernia.


----------

